# AMDs Radeon R9 Fury X ... Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Juni 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMDs Radeon R9 Fury X ... Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "AMDs Radeon R9 Fury X ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMDs Radeon R9 Fury X ... Das meinen PCGH-Redakteure*


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juni 2015)

Die Fazits decken sich mit meiner Einschätzung. Man hat aufgeschlossen, es besteht aber noch Optimierungspotential. Vom Pumpgate mal abgesehen, was sich wohl bisweilen schon gelöst hat, ist folgendes mit das größte Manko:


> Statt unter hohem Kostenaufwand die ausreichende Speicherbandbreite weiter zu steigern (8 GiB/frame Bandbreite bei 64 fps - für maximal 4 GiB Daten. WTF?), hätte AMD lieber an Front- und Backend arbeiten sollen. So schafft auch Fury es nicht, die Rohleistung der CUs in fps umzusetzen.



Man verbrät erneut durch ein weiterhin nicht optimales Design zuviel Leistung, die auch noch gekühlt werden muss (man wird nicht umsonst auf ne WaKü gesetzt haben). Und Gewinn macht man mit diesem Ding wohl kaum, dafür ist die Leistung für höhere Preise zu gering (mag auch an den 4GB liegen) und der Auf- und Einbau von HBM mit der gesamten Fertigung zu komplex.


----------



## nicyboy (27. Juni 2015)

In meinen augen trifft es bild 9 genau richtig. Und der größte Nachteil an der Fury X ist die Wasserkühlung. Mit einer Luftkühlung würde AMD da wesentlich besser dastehen und garantiert mehr verkaufen. 

Ich denke dieser Schuss wird nach hinten losgehen, Wasserkühlung ist für die meisten einfach keine Option. Man bekommt auch mit Luft wirkliche Traumtemperaturen hin. Grundsätzlich aber eine tolle Karte, jedoch mit falschem Ansatz.


----------



## bootzeit (27. Juni 2015)

Bis auf die Pumpe ist die Karte eigentlich genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Karte .


----------



## burnbabyburn2 (27. Juni 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pumpe ist die Karte eigentlich genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Karte .



ich finde es ist doch ok was AMD da gemacht hat wenn nicht optimal, die Luftkühltee sollte doch kommen oder ?  JA AMD sollte dringend am Design arbeiten vielleicht bringt DX12 was oder bessere Treiber


----------



## Ion (27. Juni 2015)

Der größte Vorteil der Fury X dürfte ihr Kühlsystem sein. 1.5 Sone bei ~300W? Hammer!
Aber warum gibt AMD der Karte nur 4GB Speicher mit auf den Weg? Das ist vor allem interessant weil die 390X mit 8GB daherkommt.

Ich selbst schlage mich derzeit noch mit 3GB in 1440p herum, das reicht im Grunde, könnte aber gerne etwas mehr sein. 4GB sind leider kaum der Rede wert, 6GB schon eher. 

Was ich ebenfalls nicht verstehe ist, warum die Fury X ihre Rohleistung nicht auf die Straße bringt. Ist der Treiber Schuld? Von den technischen Eckdaten her müsste die Karte eigentlich gut 10% auf die Titan X packen, tut sie aber nicht. Schade


----------



## Tiz92 (27. Juni 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil der Fury X dürfte ihr Kühlsystem sein. 1.5 Sone bei ~300W? Hammer!
> Aber warum gibt AMD der Karte nur 4GB Speicher mit auf den Weg? Das ist vor allem interessant weil die 390X mit 8GB daherkommt.
> 
> Ich selbst schlage mich derzeit noch mit 3GB in 1440p herum, das reicht im Grunde, könnte aber gerne etwas mehr sein. 4GB sind leider kaum der Rede wert, 6GB schon eher.
> ...



Bin kein Ingenieur aber: Nvida Shader =! AMD Shader. 

Außerdem ist das Frontend nicht so stark und das braucht Platz und nunja, man sieht was geschieht.


----------



## Frontline25 (27. Juni 2015)

Ion das frag ich mich auch immer wieder o.o 
Selbst im Pcgh test wurde ja geschrieben, dass sie verwundert darüber sind, wo die Leistung durch ein Flaschenhals gehen könnte :/
Ich frage mich, ob AMD es weis, aber die gcn architektur nicht zu stark verändern wollen, oder ob sie wirklich selber nicht wissen warum es nicht funktioniert 

PS= Ich bin mal sehr gespannt auf die Nano und auch auf die Dual karte ... wobei sie bei der größe sogar eine Triple karte bauen könnten


----------



## Gast20150401 (27. Juni 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Der größte Vorteil der Fury X dürfte ihr Kühlsystem sein. 1.5 Sone bei ~300W? Hammer!
> Aber warum gibt AMD der Karte nur 4GB Speicher mit auf den Weg? Das ist vor allem interessant weil die 390X mit 8GB daherkommt.
> 
> Ich selbst schlage mich derzeit noch mit 3GB in 1440p herum, das reicht im Grunde, könnte aber gerne etwas mehr sein. 4GB sind leider kaum der Rede wert, 6GB schon eher.
> ...




Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Denke aber das AMD sicher noch Treiberarbeit leisten wird und mehr Leistung mobilisiert.

Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, das der Nachfolger der Fury X  mit 8 GB HBM antreten wird und besserer umsetzung der zu erwartenden Rohleistung der Fiji Gpu........N.Vidia hat sich ja auch von Model zu Model verbessert , warum sollte das bei AMD nicht auch der Fall sein. Und...die Fury X ist erst das erste vorgestellte Modell....denke da kommt noch was.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2015)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Ion das frag ich mich auch immer wieder o.o
> Selbst im Pcgh test wurde ja geschrieben, dass sie verwundert darüber sind, wo die Leistung durch ein Flaschenhals gehen könnte :/
> Ich frage mich, ob AMD es weis, aber die gcn architektur nicht zu stark verändern wollen, oder ob sie wirklich selber nicht wissen warum es nicht funktioniert



Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die ihre Architektur sehr gut kennen und dass da unzählige Simulationen gefahren wurden. Fiji in dieser Form zu bauen war eine Designentscheidung. Offenbar wollte man auf jeden Fall sehr viel Artithmetikleistung bei einfacher Präzision haben. Das Front- und Backend ebenfalls zu verdoppeln (gegenüber Tonga XT) hätte den Chip trotz der großen Packdichte-Skills wohl Richtung 650 mm² wachsen lassen und das wäre dann technisch doppelt heikel geworden: Monsterchips laufen öfter Gefahr, einen Defekt auf ihrer Fläche zu haben als kleinere, außerdem hätte AMD dann wahrscheinlich einen größeren Interposer für den HBM gebraucht.

Ein paar interessante Zahlenspiele bezüglich Rohleistung pro Fläche von Timothy Lottes (FXAA-Erfinder bei Nvidia, mittlerweile bei AMD tätig):

AMD Fury X (aka Fiji) is a Beast of a GPU Compute Platform

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juni 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Bin kein Ingenieur aber: Nvida Shader =! AMD Shader.
> 
> Außerdem ist das Frontend nicht so stark und das braucht Platz und nunja, man sieht was geschieht.


Ich glaube, dass es Ion eher um Hawaii-Shader vs. Fiji-Shader ging...


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die ihre Architektur sehr gut kennen und dass da unzählige Simulationen gefahren wurden. Fiji in dieser Form zu bauen war eine Designentscheidung. Offenbar wollte man auf jeden Fall sehr viel Artithmetikleistung bei einfacher Präzision haben. Das Front- und Backend ebenfalls zu verdoppeln (gegenüber Tonga XT) hätte den Chip trotz der großen Packdichte-Skills wohl Richtung 650 mm² wachsen lassen und das wäre dann technisch doppelt heikel geworden: Monsterchips laufen öfter Gefahr, einen Defekt auf ihrer Fläche zu haben als kleinere, außerdem hätte AMD dann wahrscheinlich einen größeren Interposer für den HBM gebraucht.
> 
> Ein paar interessante Zahlenspiele bezüglich Rohleistung pro Fläche von Timothy Lottes (FXAA-Erfinder bei Nvidia, mittlerweile bei AMD tätig):
> 
> ...


Was mich viel mehr wundert ist, dass AMD nicht bei den TMUs die Schere angesetzt und der Karte dafür mehr ROPs gegönnt hat---wozu braucht man denn bitte derartige Unmengen an Texturierungsleistung?


----------



## Clay2008 (27. Juni 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gute Karte mit Potenzial, die Kompakt-WaKü wird wohl fast jeder unterbringen können. Aber die Temperaturen sind einfach zu hoch, wen wundert's bei dem Stromverbrauch. Mann, ich dachte dass AMD endlich mahl einen Schritt in Sachen Effizienz mache würde. Ich will in nächster Zeit meine in die Jahre gekommene Grafikkarte erneuern, hoffte auf AMD, aber ich denke es wird wieder eine Nvidia. Mal sehen, was die Furys ohne "X" bringen. Die "neue" 300 Serie kommt nicht in Frage, einfach eine Aufguss der 200er Serie mit mehr Arbeitsspeicher zu einem überhöhten Preis zu präsentieren, geht gar nicht...vom horrenden Stromverbrauch (sehr hohe Lautheit inbegriffen) mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juni 2015)

Clay2008 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gute Karte mit Potenzial, die Kompakt-WaKü wird wohl fast jeder unterbringen können. Aber die Temperaturen sind einfach zu hoch, wen wundert's bei dem Stromverbrauch. Mann, ich dachte dass AMD endlich mahl einen Schritt in Sachen Effizienz mache würde. Ich will in nächster Zeit meine in die Jahre gekommene Grafikkarte erneuern, hoffte auf AMD, aber ich denke es wird wieder eine Nvidia. Mal sehen, was die Furys ohne "X" bringen. Die "neue" 300 Serie kommt nicht in Frage, einfach eine Aufguss der 200er Serie mit mehr Arbeitsspeicher zu einem überhöhten Preis zu präsentieren, geht gar nicht...vom horrenden Stromverbrauch (sehr hohe Lautheit inbegriffen) mal ganz abgesehen.


Häh? Die Karte stellt doch gerade einen deutlichen Effizienzgewinn da und die GPU wird auch ausgezeichnet gekühlt...
...absoluter Stromverbrauch ist halt sehr stark schwankend, aber wen interessiert bei so einer Kühllösung jetzt, wie stark die Schwankungen sind, solange der Durchschnitt ordentlich ist? Genau, außer Besitzern von zu billigen Netzteilen wirklich niemanden! 

Aber ja, die 300er-Serie ist so sinnvoll wie große Teile der R-200er oder GTX-700er-Serie---Rebrands halt!


----------



## paddypitt87 (27. Juni 2015)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Häh? Die Karte stellt doch gerade einen deutlichen Effizienzgewinn da und die GPU wird auch ausgezeichnet gekühlt...
> ...absoluter Stromverbrauch ist halt sehr stark schwankend, aber wen interessiert bei so einer Kühllösung jetzt, wie stark die Schwankungen sind, solange der Durchschnitt ordentlich ist? Genau, außer Besitzern von zu billigen Netzteilen wirklich niemanden!
> 
> Aber ja, die 300er-Serie ist so sinnvoll wie große Teile der R-200er oder GTX-700er-Serie---Rebrands halt!



Und nicht vergessen! AMD hat bei der 300er Reihe auch die Taktraten erhöht


----------



## bofri (27. Juni 2015)

Jetzt hat AMD endlich mal ein für mich angemessenes Feature Paket, mit VSR und FreeSync, gepaart mit Leistung auf Augenhöhe mit NVIDIA, welches mich endlich mal zum Kauf einer AMD Karte bewegen könnte, da setzt man zu früh auf HBM und bringt eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte mit nur 4GB Speicher raus  . Meine aktuelle GTX780ti sollte eigtl. mein letzter Speicherkrüppel sein! Die fiepende Pumpe, eigtl. auch nicht alzeptabel, würde aber sowieso direkt runter fliegen und durch einen richtigen Wasserkühler ersetzt...


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Juni 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Man verbrät erneut durch ein weiterhin nicht optimales Design zuviel Leistung, die auch noch gekühlt werden muss (man wird nicht umsonst auf ne WaKü gesetzt haben). Und Gewinn macht man mit diesem Ding wohl kaum, dafür ist die Leistung für höhere Preise zu gering (mag auch an den 4GB liegen) und der Auf- und Einbau von HBM mit der gesamten Fertigung zu komplex.



Effizienztechnisch hat sich doch was an Fiji getan, auch wenn es (leider) nicht die Auswüchse Kepler -> Maxwell erreicht hat.

Was HBM angeht finde ich, hat AMD richtig gehandelt. Wenn niemand eine tolle Idee in die Praxis umsetzt, wird diese mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden, weil man keine praktische Erfahrung sammeln kann. 
Gut, AMD hätte auch 8GB GDDR5 draufkleben können, dafür hätte die Karte wieder mehr verbraucht und wär nicht so "sexy" klein geworden.
Auch wenn sie das Risiko mit der "geringen" Speichermenge eingegangen sind, kann man sie mal wieder als Motor der Industrie bezeichnen, weil sie mit dem wenigen Geld ein Wagnis eingegangen sind, dass mit besserer Ausbaustufe doch ziemlich erfolgreich werden kann.

Auch hat AMD nicht gekleckert, denn die 4GB HBM sind nach einigen Tests ja mehr als 4GB GDDR5. Sprich, während 4GB GDDR5 die Puste ausgeht, hat 4GB HBM noch etwas Luft.


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juni 2015)

Clay2008 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gute Karte mit Potenzial, die Kompakt-WaKü wird wohl fast jeder unterbringen können. Aber die Temperaturen sind einfach zu hoch, wen wundert's bei dem Stromverbrauch. Mann, ich dachte dass AMD endlich mahl einen Schritt in Sachen Effizienz mache würde. Ich will in nächster Zeit meine in die Jahre gekommene Grafikkarte erneuern, hoffte auf AMD, aber ich denke es wird wieder eine Nvidia. Mal sehen, was die Furys ohne "X" bringen. Die "neue" 300 Serie kommt nicht in Frage, einfach eine Aufguss der 200er Serie mit mehr Arbeitsspeicher zu einem überhöhten Preis zu präsentieren, geht gar nicht...vom horrenden Stromverbrauch (sehr hohe Lautheit inbegriffen) mal ganz abgesehen.



Wie CD scho schrieb, die Temperaturen sind nicht das Problem. Dies als große Errungenschaft zu feiern ist aber ebenso komisch, denn genau diese Vorteile erwarte ich von einer Wasserkühlung; da wurde das Rad nicht neu erfunden. 
Der Fury X hier allerdings das Prädikat Platzsparend zu geben ist aber fernab der Realität; der Radi muss untergebracht werden, da AMD Customs (bisher?) nicht erlaubt, selbst vorgefertigte WaKü zum Einbau in ein bestehendes System, was der größte Nachteil der Kühlung ist. In meinem ATX-Gehäuse sind 34cm lange Karten weniger das Problem als Karte + Radiator, dürfte anderen ähnlich gehen. Ich schreibe das als Nachteil, da die Risiken mit dem HBM/Interposer-Aufbau bei einem manuellen Kühlertausch ungleich höher sind im Vergleich zu früher. Gute Customlösungen gehen ja heute sehr leise zu Werke (Abschaltung bei 2D) bei guten Temperatur- und Geräuschwerten unter Last. Und ob die GPU nun 55 oder 75 Grad hat macht den Kohl für mich als Nutzer nicht fett.
Stromverbrauch interessiert mich ebenfalls lediglich zweitrangig, sondern primär die abzuführende Verlustleistung und damit verbunden Kühlungsanforderung; eine Luftkühlung der FuryX dürfte aufgrund der Abmessungen gepaart mit Hitzeentwicklung technisch/physikalisch unmöglich sein, da HBM ab 75 Grad in den roten Bereich kommt.
Hier wird die Fury ohne X zeigen müssen, was möglich ist. Ganz besonders Nano könnte die interessanteste Karte werden...



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Effizienztechnisch hat sich doch was an Fiji getan, auch wenn es (leider) nicht die Auswüchse Kepler -> Maxwell erreicht hat.
> 
> Was HBM angeht finde ich, hat AMD richtig gehandelt. Wenn niemand eine tolle Idee in die Praxis umsetzt, wird diese mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden, weil man keine praktische Erfahrung sammeln kann.
> Gut, AMD hätte auch 8GB GDDR5 draufkleben können, dafür hätte die Karte wieder mehr verbraucht und wär nicht so "sexy" klein geworden.
> ...



Jein. Die Entwicklung schreitet ja ständig voran, GDDR5 ist ja tatsächlich übern Zenit, das ist allen Akteuren aber bekannt. Die Frage ist, ob HBM nicht zu früh eingesetzt wurde aufgrund der limitierten Größe von 4GB. Was bringt es mir, Technologievorreiter zu sein, wenn daraus kein Vorteil entsteht? Zumal ich die ganzen Wege als erster in der Fertigung bestreiten muss und AMD nicht gerade der solventeste Marktteilnehmer ist. Sie konnten auch aus 64bit kaum Nutzen ziehen, HBM ist JEDEC Standard. 
Damit möchte ich sagen, dass es für alle schon fest Stand, HBM zukünftig zu verwenden. Der sinnvollste Zeitpunkt wars mMn jedoch nicht, viele wünschen sich 8GB oder mindestens 6. Die bisher kaum sichtbaren Nachteile - wobei je nach Tests der verschiedenen Seiten auch jetzt schon Nachteile bei den Frameverläufen sichtbar sind, z.B. ACU bei golem - sind eher der Treiberoptimierung zuzurechnen als den bis zu 512GB/s von HBM.

Alles in allem bleibts ein höchst finanzielles Wagnis. AMD muss Geld verdienen, viel Geld. Die Fury X ist kein Margen-Gewinner, eher weit davon entfernt.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juni 2015)

paddypitt87 schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen! AMD hat bei der 300er Reihe auch die Taktraten erhöht


Ja---was halt den echt großen Unterschied macht! 5% mehr Takt bringt halt maximal 5% Performance und 5% mehr Performance bringt halt nunmal leider GAR NICHTS!  
Statt 50 FPS 52,5 FPS, WOOHO! 
Ne, mal wieder ernsthaft: Wenn einem die Leistungsaufnahme nicht juckt, dann sind natürlich wie immer auch noch die LastGen-Karten attraktiv!


----------



## Tiz92 (27. Juni 2015)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Ja---was halt den echt großen Unterschied macht! 5% mehr Takt bringt halt maximal 5% Performance und 5% mehr Performance bringt halt nunmal leider GAR NICHTS!
> Statt 50 FPS 52,5 FPS, WOOHO!
> Ne, mal wieder ernsthaft: Wenn einem die Leistungsaufnahme nicht juckt, dann sind natürlich wie immer auch noch die LastGen-Karten attraktiv!




Klar du hast vollkommen Recht. Aber es gibt Leute die kaufen wegen der 5 % mehr FPS ne TitanX anstatt ner 980ti/FuryX


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juni 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Wie CD scho schrieb, die Temperaturen sind nicht das Problem. Dies als große Errungenschaft zu feiern ist aber ebenso komisch, denn genau diese Vorteile erwarte ich von einer Wasserkühlung; da wurde das Rad nicht neu erfunden.
> Der Fury X hier allerdings das Prädikat Platzsparend zu geben ist aber fernab der Realität; der Radi muss untergebracht werden, da AMD Customs (bisher?) nicht erlaubt, selbst vorgefertigte WaKü zum Einbau in ein bestehendes System, was der größte Nachteil der Kühlung ist. In meinem ATX-Gehäuse sind 34cm lange Karten weniger das Problem als Karte + Radiator, dürfte anderen ähnlich gehen. Ich schreibe das als Nachteil, da die Risiken mit dem HBM/Interposer-Aufbau bei einem manuellen Kühlertausch ungleich höher sind im Vergleich zu früher. Gute Customlösungen gehen ja heute sehr leise zu Werke (Abschaltung bei 2D) bei guten Temperatur- und Geräuschwerten unter Last. Und ob die GPU nun 55 oder 75 Grad hat macht den Kohl für mich als Nutzer nicht fett.
> Stromverbrauch interessiert mich ebenfalls lediglich zweitrangig, sondern primär die abzuführende Verlustleistung und damit verbunden Kühlungsanforderung; eine Luftkühlung der FuryX dürfte aufgrund der Abmessungen gepaart mit Hitzeentwicklung technisch/physikalisch unmöglich sein, da HBM ab 75 Grad in den roten Bereich kommt.
> Hier wird die Fury ohne X zeigen müssen, was möglich ist. Ganz besonders Nano könnte die interessanteste Karte werden...
> (...).


Die Karte verlagert ganz einfach die räumlichen Anforderungen aus dem PCIe-Slot "irgendwohin" sonst. Platzspaarend ist sie somit für genau diejenigen Nutzer, bei denen das Gehäuse nicht viel Raum für PCIe anbietet.
Bzg. der Nano: In meinen Augen hängt da alles von der preislichen Positionierung ab: Bisher gab es noch nie eine Karte, bei der man innerhalb einer Gen stark vom Schnitt abweichende Effizienz bekommen hat. Bisher gab es sowas immer nur zwischen Gens (-> 750 TI)...
...vielleicht bringt AMD die Karte für 450, vllt. für  550? Keine Ahnung, das hängt ganz davon ab, für wie groß AMD die Kundschaft der enormen Effizienzbefürworter hält und wie viel die hinterher auch wirklich zahlen werden!


Tiz92 schrieb:


> Klar du hast vollkommen Recht. Aber es gibt Leute die kaufen wegen der 5 % mehr FPS ne TitanX anstatt ner 980ti/FuryX


Was ein Verhalten ist, dass ich schon immer (okay, bitte nicht wörtlich nehmen, der Gedanke war mir noch nicht bei Geburt eingepflanzt) für dämlich gehalten habe...
...ist ja nicht so, als gäbe es nicht noch mehr als genügend andere Punkte, wegen denen man die Entscheidung AMD-Nvidia treffen kann!


----------



## PCGH_Phil (27. Juni 2015)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> wozu braucht man denn bitte derartige Unmengen an Texturierungsleistung?



Das könnte für z.B. für VR ganz nützlich sein, da werden jede Menge Textur-Kniffe (Präsentation von Valve zum Thema) benötigt.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das könnte für z.B. für VR ganz nützlich sein, da werden jede Menge Textur-Kniffe (Präsentation von Valve zum Thema) benötigt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil


Ah, Okay, das würde zu AMDs Strategie gut passen, das stimmt!


----------



## Bevier (27. Juni 2015)

In meinen Augen war es einfach ein Fehler von AMD die Fury *X* herauszubringen. Das erste HBM-Modell hätte maximal obere Mittelklasse sein dürfen, wenn eben nur 4 GB verwirklicht werden können. Also inetwa das, was nun wohl mit Fury Non-X und vor allem Nano kommen soll. Naütlich wäre dann ein kostendeckender Preis schwerer zu realisieren gewesen aber durch die Menge hätte sich das wieder ausgeglichen. 
Diese Generation hätten sie nVidia ein letztes Mal die Krone unangefochten überlassen sollen und in der wirtschaftlich interessanteren Mittelklasse mit starken Innovationen glänzen können...
Aber leider zählt nur die Leistungskrone (die man allerdings wieder verpasst hat und mit 4 GB auch einfach nicht beliefern kann), obwohl eine Klasse darunter pro verkaufter Highend-Karte leicht ein Vielfaches verkauft werden könnten -.-


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Juni 2015)

Soweit ich bisher gelesen habe, lässt sich die Karte ja nicht sonderlich gut übertakten, obwohl AMD doch irgendwas von "lässt sich übertakten wie die Hölle" abgelassen hat. 

Ansonsten ist das eine ganz nette Karte, mehr auch nicht. Ich bin auf die nächste Generation gespannt. 14/16nm, beide Hersteller mit HBM2


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Juni 2015)

Der Text zum zweiten Bild, muss irgendso ein neuer Praktikant sein, ich erkanne das Bild nicht, ist eine Unverschämtheit. Altersschwerhörigkeit tritt bei Werktätigen in der Industrie ein, aber doch nicht bei IT-Verantwortlichen. Diesem jungen Schnöseln gehören aber gehörig die Leviten gelesen.  Ich habe nichts gehört und ich bin erst 65! Da kann ich nur sagen: SKANDAL  (Ironie Ende)


----------



## SKPC (27. Juni 2015)

Es fehlt ja noch die bei GCN zum Übertakten wichtige, Spannungserhöhung, also mal abwarten, wann die Tools rauskommen und wieviel Leistung sich dann rauskitzeln lässt. Und die Pumpengeräusche sind ja auch bereits behoben (zumindest bei den neuerern Exemplaren), wer also eine im Idle laute Karte bekommt, kann diese umtauschen.


----------



## Midnightstorm (27. Juni 2015)

Also ganz erlich Freunde lohnt sich das überhaupt noch eine Teure Grafikkarte zu kaufen wenn man sich die Spiele auf Pc und Konsole ansieht erkennt man keinen Unterschied mehr, wofür also 700 oder mehr Euro ausgeben?.


----------



## Pumpi (27. Juni 2015)

> .... für den Spieler bietet sie aber keine besonderen Anreize gegenüber einer 980 Ti. Über den Preis kann AMD bei der großen GPU, dem HBM und der vergleichsweise teuren Referenzkühlung nicht mehr gehen, das war bisher immer der letzte Notnagel.



Vielleicht kann AMD noch ein bißchen runter gehen mit den Preisen, bei der Konstruktion aber sicher nicht viel, solange man im positiven Bereich bleiben möchte.

Was aber heute noch erschwerender hinzu kommt ist das TSMC ein Interesse hat das Nvidia gut da steht beim Verkaufen. Denn Nvidia wird vermutlich Topkunde bei Ihnen bleiben, während AMD wohl sehr große Kontingente nach Glofo transferieren wird. TSMC würde also seit langem mal wieder echte Konkurrenz bekommen auf dem Sektor. Denen wäre es sicher lieber wenn Nvidia den Sack vor dem Umzug zu macht 

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn NV zur Zeit bessere Konditionen bekommt und außerdem auch so viel Kapazität bekommt wie es gerne hätte um erdrückend agieren zu können.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Juni 2015)

Midnightstorm schrieb:


> Also ganz erlich Freunde lohnt sich das überhaupt noch eine Teure Grafikkarte zu kaufen wenn man sich die Spiele auf Pc und Konsole ansieht erkennt man keinen Unterschied mehr, wofür also 700 oder mehr Euro ausgeben?.


Reicht  als Antwort oder war die Frage ernst gemeint?


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Das könnte für z.B. für VR ganz nützlich sein, da werden jede Menge Textur-Kniffe (Präsentation von Valve zum Thema) benötigt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Phil



Ausserdem kann man mit der FuryX ziemlich leicht ein Crossfiresystem mit 2, 3 oder 4 Fury zusammenstecken, fast wie Lego bauen. Kühlung ist kein Aufwand, einfach die Radiatoren im Gehäuse verteilen. Genau auf solche VR-Maschinen ist die Fury halt ausgelegt. Es gibt ja bereits benches mit Quad Crossfire, es ist fast so schnell wie ein Quad SLI TitanX dabei aber leise und kühl.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juni 2015)

hat mal jemand getestet ob die Karte mit Mantle besser ausgelastet wird ?


----------



## Pikachu0077 (27. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte vorher eine Kompaktwasserkühlung von Antec 920, 
das pfeifen muß sich jeder mal anhören, Auf dauer Nervtötend
ich verstehe nicht warum AMD bie Fury X keine Custon Kühllösung
zulässt? Hat sich AMD das 3dfx Schicksal zu eigen gemacht? 
Die hatten auch die allerbesten Grafikkarten und wollten dann alles 
selber machen inkl. Kühllösung wie das ausging wissen wir.
 Nix gelernt daraus?


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann man mit der FuryX ziemlich leicht ein Crossfiresystem mit 2, 3 oder 4 Fury zusammenstecken, fast wie Lego bauen. Kühlung ist kein Aufwand, einfach die Radiatoren im Gehäuse verteilen. Genau auf solche VR-Maschinen ist die Fury halt ausgelegt. Es gibt ja bereits benches mit Quad Crossfire, es ist fast so schnell wie ein Quad SLI TitanX dabei aber leise und kühl.



War das 4xCF ernst gemeint? Einfach die Radiatoren verteilen? Oo



RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat mal jemand getestet ob die Karte mit Mantle besser ausgelastet wird ?



Könnte man sicherlich machen, ist aber für die Praxis nebensächlich, da Mantle bei neuen Spielen kaum mehr implementiert wird und lediglich BF4 noch das Fähnchen hoch hält. Selbst bei Star Citizen darf ernsthaft bezweifelt werden, dass die angekündigte Unterstützung tatsächlich umsetzt wird, wenns denn dann Ende 2016 rauskommt und DX12 Standard ist.


----------



## SKPC (27. Juni 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> War das 4xCF ernst gemeint? Einfach die Radiatoren verteilen? Oo
> 
> 
> 
> Könnte man sicherlich machen, ist aber für die Praxis nebensächlich, da Mantle bei neuen Spielen kaum mehr implementiert wird und lediglich BF4 noch das Fähnchen hoch hält. Selbst bei Star Citizen darf ernsthaft bezweifelt werden, dass die angekündigte Unterstützung tatsächlich umsetzt wird, wenns denn dann Ende 2016 rauskommt und DX12 Standard ist.



Bei Star Citizen wird es sicherlich auf DX12 und Vulkan hinauslaufen, Mantle ist ja in Vulkan aufgegangen. Daher wird es eher interessant, wie gut die Fury Vulkan unterstützt.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> War das 4xCF ernst gemeint? Einfach die Radiatoren verteilen? Oo
> 
> 
> 
> Könnte man sicherlich machen, ist aber für die Praxis nebensächlich, da Mantle bei neuen Spielen kaum mehr implementiert wird und lediglich BF4 noch das Fähnchen hoch hält. Selbst bei Star Citizen darf ernsthaft bezweifelt werden, dass die angekündigte Unterstützung tatsächlich umsetzt wird, wenns denn dann Ende 2016 rauskommt und DX12 Standard ist.



Anscheinend ja. Ich meine natürlich an den Lüfterplätzen verteilen 
AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4-Way CrossFire Setup Benchmarked - Legit Reviews


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Anscheinend ja. Ich meine natürlich an den Lüfterplätzen verteilen
> AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4-Way CrossFire Setup Benchmarked - Legit Reviews



Impressive. Allerdings braucht man wohl ein sehr großes Gehäuse . Ganz davon ab, dass CF aktuell wohl noch seine Problemchen mit Fury X hat und 4 Stück davon ca. 5% des deutschen Marktbestandes darstellen . Spass beiseite, gerade für Leute die das nötige Kleingeld haben ist es nunmal unverständlich, keine WaKü-Versionen mit anzubieten zur Integration in bestehende Systeme. Nur weil man sich für 700 Euro eine Grafikkarte gönnt, bedeutet das nicht, ohne Netz und doppelten Boden für den Eigenumbau das Risiko einzugehen, die Karte zu schrotten. Ist zumindest meine Meinung; die Kosten für den nachgeorderten WaKü Block wie z.B. der von EKWB könnten so auch direkt in ein Produkt fließen und der Kunde behielte Gewährleistung und Garantie. 

Geht ja bei Titan auch und tuckert dann bei ~60°


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juni 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> War das 4xCF ernst gemeint? Einfach die Radiatoren verteilen? Oo
> 
> 
> 
> Könnte man sicherlich machen, ist aber für die Praxis nebensächlich, da Mantle bei neuen Spielen kaum mehr implementiert wird und lediglich BF4 noch das Fähnchen hoch hält. Selbst bei Star Citizen darf ernsthaft bezweifelt werden, dass die angekündigte Unterstützung tatsächlich umsetzt wird, wenns denn dann Ende 2016 rauskommt und DX12 Standard ist.



mir gehts da weniger um Mantle per se als viel mehr um die Auslastung der Karte durch eine Low Level API (DX12, Vulkan, Metal, Mantle)


----------



## floppyexe (27. Juni 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Was ich ebenfalls nicht verstehe ist, warum die Fury X ihre Rohleistung nicht auf die Straße bringt.


Aus dem gleichen Grund wie der R600 seinerzeit.


Ion schrieb:


> Aber warum gibt AMD der Karte nur 4GB Speicher mit auf den Weg? Das ist vor allem interessant weil die 390X mit 8GB daherkommt.


1. neue Karte = neues Design, 
2. alte Karte = altes Design. 
Die stacked DRAM Technik ist noch nicht ausgereift.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Juni 2015)

Natürlich braucht man ein großes Gehäuse. Rd. 3500€ und man kann einen Rechner bauen Rechner der 4k vernünftig darstellen kann


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Juni 2015)

was bringt Quad CF, wenn die 4GB in 4 K einfach nicht reichen ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hnuj1OZAJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




für VR in 1080p @ high frames sollte es aber super sein xD


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Fazits decken sich mit meiner Einschätzung. Man hat aufgeschlossen, es besteht aber noch Optimierungspotential. Vom Pumpgate mal abgesehen, was sich wohl bisweilen schon gelöst hat, ist folgendes mit das größte Manko:
> 
> 
> Man verbrät erneut durch ein weiterhin nicht optimales Design zuviel Leistung, die auch noch gekühlt werden muss (man wird nicht umsonst auf ne WaKü gesetzt haben). Und Gewinn macht man mit diesem Ding wohl kaum, dafür ist die Leistung für höhere Preise zu gering (mag auch an den 4GB liegen) und der Auf- und Einbau von HBM mit der gesamten Fertigung zu komplex.



Das Speicherinterface soll nicht viel Energie verbraucehn, einer der Schwerpunkte bei der HBM-Entwicklung war die Effizienzsteigerung. Auch der Flächenverbrauch wäre mit GDDR5 höher ausgefallen. Aber selbst wenn dieser Speicherkontroller letztlich wenig mehr als ein sehr breites DDR1-Modell ist, wird er Entwicklungszeit verschlungen haben und in der Fertigung sind Silicon-Interposer und HBM auch nicht günstig. Diese Ressourcen hätte man meiner Meinung nach in Front- und Backend besser angelegt. Ein ausreichendes Speichersystem kann man gut von der R9 390X übernehmen und nur die neuen Komprimierungsmethoden implementieren.




Palmdale schrieb:


> Jein. Die Entwicklung schreitet ja ständig voran, GDDR5 ist ja tatsächlich übern Zenit, das ist allen Akteuren aber bekannt. Die Frage ist, ob HBM nicht zu früh eingesetzt wurde aufgrund der limitierten Größe von 4GB. Was bringt es mir, Technologievorreiter zu sein, wenn daraus kein Vorteil entsteht? Zumal ich die ganzen Wege als erster in der Fertigung bestreiten muss und AMD nicht gerade der solventeste Marktteilnehmer ist. Sie konnten auch aus 64bit kaum Nutzen ziehen, HBM ist JEDEC Standard.



Genau meine Meinung. Hynix hat gefühlt ein Dutzend Partner für die Entwicklung von HBM zur Serienreife und alle warten auf HBM2. HBM1 wird nur als Grundlage für die Prototypenentwicklung genutzt (selbst Nvidia zeigt Pascal-Entwürfe damit) – einzig AMD setzt die erste Generation in Großserie ein.
Ein HBM2-Design mit 3×2 GiB oder 3×4 GiB würde Platz auf der GPU für ein breiteres Front-/Back-End machen, käme mit einem kleineren Interposer aus, hätte weiterhin genug Bandbreite und auch die nötige Kapazität, um Nvidias GM200 zu überflügeln. Träumen wir also von Fury 2.0.




SKPC schrieb:


> Bei Star Citizen wird es sicherlich auf DX12 und Vulkan hinauslaufen, Mantle ist ja in Vulkan aufgegangen. Daher wird es eher interessant, wie gut die Fury Vulkan unterstützt.



Über die hardwareseitige Unterstützung mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Da mit Mantle, Vulkan und DX12 sehr viele Aufgaben vom Treiber an die Engine des Spiels übergeben werden, ist eine gute Unterstützung durch AMD leicht realisierbar. Low-Level, low-effort so zu sagen. Spannend wird umgekehrt, wie die Spieleentwickler ihre Engines optimieren. Die haben in Zukunft nicht nur die Möglichkeit, jedes Detail der Hardware optimal einzupassen – sondern auch die Pflicht.
#ArkhamKnight


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Juni 2015)

Hmm, gibts eigentlich Pläne, dass AMD das Pfeifen behebt?

Selbst wenn die Karte nur 300€ kosten würde und doppelt so schnell wär wie ne TitanX, mit dem Gepfeife würde ich die Karte nicht kaufen...

Für mich sind das dinge, die eigentlich beim Test in die Überschrift gehören und im Fazit mit Roter Schrift und Schriftgröße 16 in Fettschrift hervorgehoben werden sollten.
"Showstopper" wie man so schön sagt, ähnlich der 3,5 + 0,5 GB bei der GTX970.


----------



## eXzession (27. Juni 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hmm, gibts eigentlich Pläne, dass AMD das Pfeifen behebt?
> 
> Selbst wenn die Karte nur 300€ kosten würde und doppelt so schnell wär wie ne TitanX, mit dem Gepfeife würde ich die Karte nicht kaufen...



Jep, steht im Artikel. Das "Pfeifen" will AMD abstellen (eigenlich ziemlich peinlich das eine Wasserkühlung unter Nulllast lauter ist als eine herkömliche "normale" (edit) Lüfterkühlung...)


----------



## SKPC (27. Juni 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hmm, gibts eigentlich Pläne, dass AMD das Pfeifen behebt?
> 
> Selbst wenn die Karte nur 300€ kosten würde und doppelt so schnell wär wie ne TitanX, mit dem Gepfeife würde ich die Karte nicht kaufen...



Es sind bereits Karten im Handel, bei denen das Pfeifen nicht auftritt.


----------



## eXzession (27. Juni 2015)

SKPC schrieb:


> Es sind bereits Karten im Handel, bei denen das Pfeifen nicht auftritt.


Trotzdem ein kleiner Fail. Sowas fällt doch beim Testen auf...


----------



## HardStyler3 (27. Juni 2015)

Also leute ich lese ja inzwischen in einigen foren über die fury x 

und vorallem die fury x owners threads von guru3d und vorallem overclockers.uk (wo auch ein amd representant dabei ist) liest man interessante sachen und zwar das völlige gegenteil von einer lauten pumpe over sonstigem sondern das selbst bei 4 fury x in einem system bei geschlossenem gehäuse nichts zu hören ist.

- kein pumpengeräusch mit fiepen oder sonstigem (es wurde auch schon gesagt falls man noch so eine hat -- zurückschicken)

- dann haben schon einige festgestellt das der treiber noch einiges an arbeit benötigt von der fury x was der amd representant mehr oder weniger bestätigt hat und auch schon mehr oder weniger was angedeutet hat in der richtung

Ich denke die hätten mehr zeit für den Treiber gebraucht und haben die Fury x jetz mit nem Treiber rausgebracht mit dem die Fury mit der 980ti/titan x konkurrieren kann ---> da kommt aufjedenfall noch etwas

Auch wurde vom Msi  support forum vom Entwickler des Afterburners gepostet das er auf sein sample der fury x wartet um eine neue version herausbringen zu können wo man die voltages ändern kann dazu noch das hier:

http://i.imgur.com/U1H66A2.jpg

One thing i noticed, no artifacts if you're clocked too high, just a Driver reset. Makes me think voltage will do wonders for OC'ing (aus dem ocuk forum)

ich bin sehr gespannt was da noch kommt


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2015)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund wie der R600 seinerzeit.


Der R600 hatte einen "echten" Hardwarefehler der erst mit den HD3xxx Karten behoben wurde. Sowas ist zumindest bis jetzt bei Fiji nicht bekannt.


----------



## HardStyler3 (27. Juni 2015)

ich glaube bei treibern geht noch einiges aus dem guru3d forum 

RE: Firestrike + drivers = LoL
Firestrike-Link (Added new result - Graphical scores are just...)
On left: Fury X release driver for W8.1 with Fury X code path (15.150.0.0) - 15664
In middle W10 driver which does not have Fury X code path, so I used Tonga instead (15.200.1040.0.) - 16320
On right W10 driver which does not have Fury X code path, This time tested Hawaii instead (15.200.1040.0.) - 17296


And Yes, Graphical score went from 15664 to 16320 and then to 17296 which is more than Hilbert's 16081. (4.2% and then 10.4% improvement).
And at this moment I have highest Graphics score from all people who benched with Single Fury X, that's even against those overclocked.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juni 2015)

Hab ich schon im Thread zum Test was zu geschrieben:
Dass es unter dem Hawaii Pfad schneller läuft könnte auf Nebenwirkungen eines härteren Speichermanagement auf Tonga/Fiji hindeuten. Sprich wenn man die Score-Verbesserungen haben will werden die 4GB erst recht knapp.


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin gerade neu dazugestossen,weil mich das halt auch interessiert.Meiner Meinung nach fehlen bei diesen ganzen tests und Disskusionen über die Leistung der Fury zwei wie ich meine wichtige Aspekte die nicht zur diskussion kommen.
Wie verhält sich die Karte  bei Win 10 und  direkt x 12 .Das sind zwei sachen für das diese karte eigendlich  gebaut wurde und noch nicht getestet.Ich meine da wird sich an der Leistung noch einiges verändern .Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## HardStyler3 (27. Juni 2015)

ralle6649 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Bin gerade neu dazugestossen,weil mich das halt auch interessiert.Meiner Meinung nach fehlen bei diesen ganzen tests und Disskusionen über die Leistung der Fury zwei wie ich meine wichtige Aspekte die nicht zur diskussion kommen.
> Wie verhält sich die Karte  bei Win 10 und  direkt x 12 .Das sind zwei sachen für das diese karte eigendlich  gebaut wurde und noch nicht getestet.Ich meine da wird sich an der Leistung noch einiges verändern .Oder sehe ich da was falsch?



On left: Fury X release driver for W8.1 with Fury X code path (15.150.0.0) - 15664
In middle W10 driver which does not have Fury X code path, so I used Tonga instead (15.200.1040.0.) - 16320
On right W10 driver which does not have Fury X code path, This time tested Hawaii instead (15.200.1040.0.) - 17296


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Antwort aber mit englisch habe ich es nicht so.


----------



## BlauX (27. Juni 2015)

Ohne entsprechende Software ( Games ) wirst du da nichts machen können, als bisher gemacht wurde. 
Bis auf 3D Mark hast du dahingehend schlicht: NICHTS.

Bis DX12 und die ersten Games erscheinen, gibt es neben der Fury X auch eine Pro / Nano - Zahlreiche Customs und laut Gerüchten auch die erste Fury X mit 8GB HBM .. und dann, keine 6-8 Monate später kommen schon die ersten 14nm GPUs ... da wird es erst interessant mit hinblick auf DX12, neuen cpus etc.


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Hat einer diese  Karte schon mal unter Win 10 getestet?


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Das sehe ich auch so .Alle  machen sich hier die Köpfe heiss obwohl nicht mal das Richtige BS draussen ist .


----------



## BlauX (27. Juni 2015)

Wenn du allein nur diesen Thread verfolgen würdest, ja. Siehe Guru3D

P.S
Es gibt eine Editier-Funktion


----------



## Joschmann (27. Juni 2015)

HardStyler3 schrieb:


> Also leute ich lese ja inzwischen in einigen foren über die fury x
> 
> und vorallem die fury x owners threads von guru3d und vorallem overclockers.uk (wo auch ein amd representant dabei ist) liest man interessante sachen und zwar das völlige gegenteil von einer lauten pumpe over sonstigem sondern das selbst bei 4 fury x in einem system bei geschlossenem gehäuse nichts zu hören ist.
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yqvbtIcsxo

das ist meine Fury... und hör dir das an... 10cm abstand... man hört die pumpe schon sehr sehr gut, und mein pc ist alles andere als silent. (hab das gehäuse jetzt noch nicht aufgemacht um zu schauen ob das überarbeitet wurde)
müsste man aber lieber von PCGH vergleichen lassen, vielleicht ein neues Video mit einem Retail-Model?

@PCGH konntet ihr die Fury auch unter WIN 10 testen?


----------



## BlauX (27. Juni 2015)

Subjektiv. Es hängt davon ab, wie laut deine Einstellung selbst gewählt wurde... da muss man leider selbst anwesend sein um das zu Beurteilen. Man kann es schlicht nicht messen. 
Es ist bei einigen die die Karte im Handel gekauft haben ( Siehe Guru3D ) kein Fiepen wahrnehmbar. 
AMD ging dem Problem ja nach. Hängt damit zusammen, dass der Kühler ganz anders montiert werden muss (Anpressdruck ) durch HBM empfindlicher, als mit ohne HBM. Und dieser Anpressdruck ist wohl damit zu begründen... 

Kumpel bekommt seine leider erst am Montag, sonst hätte ich Heute bereits erfahren ob seine Fiept und hätte es mir dann auch selbst " anhören " können, ob, oder nicht.


----------



## h0bX (27. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob sich auf der Fury X auch Custom- Lüftkühler wie Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme oder Raijintek Morpheus verbauen lassen?


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Nein ,ich lese sehr viele verschiedene Threads und auch tests aber kaum einer geht  wirklich auf dieses Thema ein obwohl es sehr wichtig ist um über sie tatzächliche Leistung zu sprechen.


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Habe noch eine HD5870 ja die gibt es noch ) bin mit mir am Kämpfen welche ich holen soll.Hab sie schon 6 Jahre sehr gute karte.


----------



## Joschmann (27. Juni 2015)

h0bX schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob sich auf der Fury X auch Custom- Lüftkühler wie Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme oder Raijintek Morpheus verbauen lassen?



Bis jetzt gibts nur Wasserkühler- den Referenz und noch zwei 3rd party Wasserblocks für die eigene Wakü


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Nächsten monat kommt Win 10 mit DX 12 was ja dann auch mehrkerner unterstützt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Dann wird sich auch die Leistung der Fury x in den spielen noch mal verändern denke ich mal.


----------



## h0bX (27. Juni 2015)

Joschmann schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gibts nur Wasserkühler- den Referenz und noch zwei 3rd party Wasserblocks für die eigene Wakü



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, konnte man doch auch damals bei der Hawaii  einen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III montieren, welcher über ein Jahr zuvor erschienen ist. 
Selbst eine Kompatibilität zur GTX 980Ti wird auf der Produktseite des Xtreme III angegeben. Es müssen doch nur die Bohrlöcher passen. 
HBM und daher kürzere Karte hin oder her, irgendwie muss man da doch eine LuKü dranbringen 

AiO Wakü's sind für mich aufgrund der Idle Lautstärke keine Option. Wie ich gesehen habe, teile ich diese Meinung mit einigen Redakteuren.
Hatte für meine CPU bereits eine Corsai H60i, NZXT Kraken X31 und eine Enermax Liqmax II 120. Sind alle rausgeflogen weil einfach zu laut. Dabei soll die Liqmax II 120 schon eine sehr leise Pumpe haben. Erst mit 5V ist die für mich halbwegs erträglich. Wirkt sich aber negativ auf die Pumpe und Kühlleistung aus. Daher auch keine Option. 
Keine Ahnung wie dieses pfeifen, vor allem auf 12V, manche Menschen aushalten.


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juni 2015)

ralle6649 schrieb:


> Nächsten monat kommt Win 10 mit DX 12 was ja dann auch mehrkerner unterstützt wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> Dann wird sich auch die Leistung der Fury x in den spielen noch mal verändern denke ich mal.



Was hat die CPU Leistung mit der GPU zu tun? Die bisherigen Benchmarks waren meist eh darauf angelegt, das CPU Limit auszuschließen. Die Fury X hat je nach Anwendung ein strukturelles Problemchen in ihrer Architektur. Allgemein muss DirectX 12 erstmal in die Spiele als Renderpfad integriert werden, sonst passiert mit Windows 10 erstmal nix anderes (außer allgemeine Optimierungen von Win7/8 auf 10 von Microsoft selbst). Der rein theoretische Benchmark, wo aktuell AMD vorne liegt ist schön anzusehen, bringt dem hier und jetzt allerdings nichts. Kommt Zeit, kommt Treiber 



h0bX schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, konnte man doch auch damals bei der Hawaii  einen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III montieren, welcher über ein Jahr zuvor erschienen ist.
> ...



Das ist die Gretchenfrage. Bisher hat kaum jemand den Kühlertausch irgendwo dokumentiert. Der Artikel von Hardwareluxx über den komplexen Aufbau mit einer ausdrücklichen Warnung, dass schon geringe mechanische Kräfte den Interposerkomplex irreparabel beschädigen können zusammen mit AMDs Warnung lässt halt aufhorchen


----------



## Joschmann (27. Juni 2015)

btw es gibt nen netten Workaround für die jenigen die Ihre Fury mit Win10 nutzen wollen und dem 15.200.1040 treiber


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (27. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> hat mal jemand getestet ob die Karte mit Mantle besser ausgelastet wird ?


z.b. Overclocking AMD's Fury X - SemiAccurate



WTF wer hat mir vorhin  hier so einen Müll rein geschmiessen?


----------



## Ampre (27. Juni 2015)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Die Fazits decken sich mit meiner Einschätzung. Man hat aufgeschlossen, es besteht aber noch Optimierungspotential. Vom Pumpgate mal abgesehen, was sich wohl bisweilen schon gelöst hat, ist folgendes mit das größte Manko:
> 
> 
> Man verbrät erneut durch ein weiterhin nicht optimales Design zuviel Leistung, die auch noch gekühlt werden muss (man wird nicht umsonst auf ne WaKü gesetzt haben). Und Gewinn macht man mit diesem Ding wohl kaum, dafür ist die Leistung für höhere Preise zu gering (mag auch an den 4GB liegen) und der Auf- und Einbau von HBM mit der gesamten Fertigung zu komplex.



Das Frontend der Karte ist kein Problem das Problem ist das kaum ein Spielentwickler auf AMD und deren Technik setzt mit VLIW5 Shader damals war das auch so. Die konnten Brachiale Rechenleistung entfalten nur kümmerte sich kein Programmiere um die Architektur. 

Das Frontend bei Fury schaft gut 64Gigapixel/s. Das sind bei UHD gut 6900 FPS/S die das Frontend durchschaufelt. Problem ist das die Shader nicht nachkommen mit dem Abarbeiten was das Frontend da durchsteckt. Deshalb auch die Enorme Anzahl an Shadern.

Ein Beispiel ist auch hier tessellation. Ein hoher Tesellation Faktor bringt irgendwann nichts mehr weil die Dreiecke die erzeugt werden dann auf einmal kleiner sind als die Pixel wodurch sich die Karte dann zu Tode rechnet wie sie denn die Dreiecke auf die Pixel umrechnet ohne das hier ein Detail gewinn herauskommt weil man ja von einer hohen Auflösung auf eine niedriger Auflösung rechnet. Nvidia ist dort deshalb so gut weil sie einfache mehr Tesellationeinheitenen verbaut hat nämlich 6 anstatt 4. Beschränkt man die Tesselation Leistung auf vernünftige Werte dann ist AMD gleichauf mit Nvidia siehe The Witcher 3.


----------



## blackout24 (27. Juni 2015)

SKPC schrieb:


> Bei Star Citizen wird es sicherlich auf DX12 und Vulkan hinauslaufen, Mantle ist ja in Vulkan aufgegangen. Daher wird es eher interessant, wie gut die Fury Vulkan unterstützt.



Mantle scheint einiges an Vorwärtskompatibilitätsproblemen zu haben. Die Fury X ist im Mantle Modus in BF4 wesentlich langsamer als unter D3D. Das war mit der Tonga Generation auch schon so. Ich denke das ist die Kehrseite von "Close to the Metal" . Neue Architekturen laufen einfach nicht gut drauf.*** Radeon R9 Fury X graphics card reviewed - The Tech Report - Page 11[/URL]
The 4GB Question, Mantle?s Teething Issues, & the Test - AMD Radeon R9 285 Review: Feat. Sapphire R9 285 Dual-X OC

Wahrscheinlich müssen wir in Zukunft hoffen das mit jeder Grafikkarten Generation die Spiele nachgebessert werden, anstatt das AMD/NVIDIA ein neuen Treiber rausbringen.  Das kommt davon, wenn man den Spieleentwicklern mehr Kontrolle und damit auch mehr Verantwortung gibt.


----------



## HardStyler3 (27. Juni 2015)

Joschmann schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yqvbtIcsxo
> 
> das ist meine Fury... und hör dir das an... 10cm abstand... man hört die pumpe schon sehr sehr gut, und mein pc ist alles andere als silent. (hab das gehäuse jetzt noch nicht aufgemacht um zu schauen ob das überarbeitet wurde)
> müsste man aber lieber von PCGH vergleichen lassen, vielleicht ein neues Video mit einem Retail-Model?
> ...



zurückschicken


----------



## eXzession (27. Juni 2015)

[OUOTE]
Kann mir hier einer ne Kaufempfehlung geben .Die karte soll die nächsten 4 bis5 jahre halten auch an Leistung .Auflösung bis 1440p und unter den ersten 5 plätzen sein,das müsste reichen.

Wollte mir die Fury x holen ,aber die tests  haben mich noch nicht überzeugt .das gleiche bekomme ich auch mit der R9 390 X  8GB  denke ich .

Hat keiner einen Tip.[/QUOTE]

Fangen wir mal den Grundlegenden Sachen an: Wieviel willst du ausgeben? Ich denke mal wenn das Geld  keine Rolle spielt, würden die meisten zur großen Nvidia greifen (GTX Titan X). Alternativ hat AMD jetzt mit der R9 Fury X eine "potenziellen" Konkurrenten ins Rennen gebracht, wie die sich schlägt bleibt erstmal abzuwarten.


----------



## hanfi104 (27. Juni 2015)

eXzession schrieb:


> Fangen wir mal den Grundlegenden Sachen an: Wieviel willst du ausgeben? Ich denke mal wenn das Geld  keine Rolle spielt, würden die meisten zur großen Nvidia greifen (GTX Titan X). Alternativ hat AMD jetzt mit der R9 Fury X eine "potenziellen" Konkurrenten ins Rennen gebracht, wie die sich schlägt bleibt erstmal abzuwarten.


Die Titan ergibt ohne SLI keinen Sinn, die 980 TI ist gleichschnell kostet aber 400€ weniger


----------



## cl55amg (27. Juni 2015)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> was bringt Quad CF, wenn die 4GB in 4 K einfach nicht reichen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*@ PCGH*

Könnten ihr eventuell einen Test durchführen der dieses Youtibe Video bestätigt oder widerlegt? (Nachladeruckler beim Fury wegen nur 4GB VRAM)
Am besten mit einer 980ti im Vergleich...


----------



## Joschmann (27. Juni 2015)

Hab mich bisschen bei Compubench rumgespielt 
https://compubench.com/result.jsp


Platz 1 a.k.a Kung Fuehrer mit 1175 Mhz Optical Flow platz 1 
Platz 2 mit 1150Mhz

beides auf Win 10 Build 10130 mit 15.200.1040 (inf-mod)

und noch bissi Furmark mit 1150 @4k Preset GPU, OpenGL and OpenCL database
und 1150@ 2k Preset GPU, OpenGL and OpenCL database

witzigerweise ist 2k der einzige Bench unter 6000 gewesen
GPU, OpenGL and OpenCL database


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Titan ergibt ohne SLI keinen Sinn, die 980 TI ist gleichschnell kostet aber 400€ weniger



Also es hängt vom p/l ab ,die Fury x sollte es eigentlich sein wobei der preis erstmal abschreckt weil ich für 300 weniger fast die selbe leistung  bei der 390 x habe .Frage ist nur in wie weit sich die leistung in zukunft mit anderer Software sich  ändert sprich zukunftssicherer ist , wird.Ich will sie ja 4 bis 5 jahre behalten .Schmeiss mein geld ja nicht zum Fenster rauss nur weil die eine oder andere karte 1 bis 2 FPS mehr bringt.Oder noch etwas warten bis die 8 GB Variante draussen ist mitHDMI 2.0.  4K war auch eine überlegung  in 1 bis 2 Jahren wird es  karten geben die das dann vernünftig umsetzen können das ist zur zeit aber noch mit keiner karte möglich zumindest nicht vernünftig.


----------



## ralle6649 (27. Juni 2015)

Hanfi  Wie gut ist dein Monitor ,den hatte ich mir auch ins Auge gefasst war mir aber wegen der Reaktionszeit in 4 K nicht sicher ob der was ist.


----------



## restX3 (27. Juni 2015)

Die Karte macht auf mich den Eindruck nix ganzes und nix halbes zu sein. Die Wasserkühlung stört mich. Die Karte hat eine menge Rohleistung auf dem Papier, aber verpufft irgendwo im Nirvana.
Mal sehen ob da AMD mit Treiber noch was richten kann. Zudem find ich 4GB doch sehr gewagt für diesen Preis.
Ich persönlich würde die Karte nicht kaufen. Aber schön das AMD endlich was neues gebracht hat.


----------



## Palmdale (27. Juni 2015)

ralle6649 schrieb:


> Also es hängt vom p/l ab ,die Fury x sollte es eigentlich sein wobei der preis erstmal abschreckt weil ich für 300 weniger fast die selbe leistung  bei der 390 x habe .Frage ist nur in wie weit sich die leistung in zukunft mit anderer Software sich  ändert sprich zukunftssicherer ist , wird.Ich will sie ja 4 bis 5 jahre behalten .Schmeiss mein geld ja nicht zum Fenster rauss nur weil die eine oder andere karte 1 bis 2 FPS mehr bringt.Oder noch etwas warten bis die 8 GB Variante draussen ist mitHDMI 2.0.  4K war auch eine überlegung  in 1 bis 2 Jahren wird es  karten geben die das dann vernünftig umsetzen können das ist zur zeit aber noch mit keiner karte möglich zumindest nicht vernünftig.



Naja, "fast die selbe Leistung" wird der Fury X nicht wirklich gerecht; sie ist schon bedeutend schneller (~30% bei 1440p), daher auch der Aufpreis. Wenn es dir vorrangig um P/L geht über einen Zeitraum von 4-5 Jahren, dann wäre wohl die beste Empfehlung, jetzt die 390x zu kaufen und für ungefähr den gleichen Preis in 2-3 Jahren das preisliche Pendant. So hat man der jeweiligen Zeit entsprechend eine gute Leistung und voraussichtlich auch HDMI 2.0. Ich bezweifle nämlich stark, dass sollte AMD die 8GB Variante noch bringen die Architektur soweit ändern könnte, um HDMI 2.0 statt derzeit 1.4 zu verbauen (denn wenn ja, hätten Sie es schon getan). 

4k Gaming ist derzeit mit Single-GPU kaum vernünftig möglich, da gebe ich dir Recht. Daher nahm ich den Zwischenschritt über den Asus ROG in 1440p und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Ampre (27. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass die ihre Architektur sehr gut kennen und dass da unzählige Simulationen gefahren wurden. Fiji in dieser Form zu bauen war eine Designentscheidung. Offenbar wollte man auf jeden Fall sehr viel Artithmetikleistung bei einfacher Präzision haben. Das Front- und Backend ebenfalls zu verdoppeln (gegenüber Tonga XT) hätte den Chip trotz der großen Packdichte-Skills wohl Richtung 650 mm² wachsen lassen und das wäre dann technisch doppelt heikel geworden: Monsterchips laufen öfter Gefahr, einen Defekt auf ihrer Fläche zu haben als kleinere, außerdem hätte AMD dann wahrscheinlich einen größeren Interposer für den HBM gebraucht.
> 
> Ein paar interessante Zahlenspiele bezüglich Rohleistung pro Fläche von Timothy Lottes (FXAA-Erfinder bei Nvidia, mittlerweile bei AMD tätig):
> 
> ...



Mal eine Frage warum hat AMD dann nicht ein weiteres Frontend eingebaut und dann nur auf 3500 Schader gesetzt? Da hätte man doch mehr Leistung herausbekommen. Irgend was klemmt noch an der Architektur und ich glaube nicht das es das Frontend ist.


----------



## Atma (27. Juni 2015)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Die Titan ergibt ohne SLI keinen Sinn, die 980 TI ist gleichschnell kostet aber 400€ weniger


Und deine Meinung hat Allgemeingültigkeit oder wie? Eine Titan macht selbstverständlich auch ohne SLI Sinn.


----------



## hanfi104 (28. Juni 2015)

Atma schrieb:


> Und deine Meinung hat Allgemeingültigkeit oder wie? Eine Titan macht selbstverständlich auch ohne SLI Sinn.


Und welchen? 2% mehr Power? Ich sehe nichts in der Titan X was auch eine 980 TI erreichen kann(SLI und den daraus resultierenden möglichen Gewinn der RAMs habe ich ja ausgeschlossen)


----------



## Illithide (28. Juni 2015)

bofri schrieb:


> Jetzt hat AMD endlich mal ein für mich angemessenes Feature Paket, mit VSR und FreeSync, gepaart mit Leistung auf Augenhöhe mit NVIDIA, welches mich endlich mal zum Kauf einer AMD Karte bewegen könnte, da setzt man zu früh auf HBM und bringt eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte mit nur 4GB Speicher raus  . Meine aktuelle GTX780ti sollte eigtl. mein letzter Speicherkrüppel sein! Die fiepende Pumpe, eigtl. auch nicht alzeptabel, würde aber sowieso direkt runter fliegen und durch einen richtigen Wasserkühler ersetzt...



Habe heute eine Sapphire-Fury in Betrieb genommen und es gibt da keinerlei "Pumpenfiepen". Aus einem offenen Workbench hört man aus unmittelbarer Nähe lediglich ein kaum wahrnehmbares Surren der Pumpe. Das ist zwar tatsächlich in eher unangenehmer, hoher Tonlage, ab ca. 1 bis 2 m Abstand aber unhörbar und auch in unmittelbarer Nähe, Ohr quasi direkt im Workbench, geht es im Säuseln der übrigen Lüfter unter. Aus dem geschlossenen Case meines Zweit-PCs ist die Sache völlig unhörbar.

Wenn es nicht eine erhebliche Serienstreuung geben sollte, kann man an das Thema des angeblichen " Pumpenfiepens" getrost einen Haken machen.


----------



## Illithide (28. Juni 2015)

SKPC schrieb:


> Es fehlt ja noch die bei GCN zum Übertakten wichtige, Spannungserhöhung, also mal abwarten, wann die Tools rauskommen und wieviel Leistung sich dann rauskitzeln lässt. Und die Pumpengeräusche sind ja auch bereits behoben (zumindest bei den neuerern Exemplaren), wer also eine im Idle laute Karte bekommt, kann diese umtauschen.



Die Karte wird erstaunlicherweise auch unter Last kaum viel lauter.


----------



## Illithide (28. Juni 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hmm, gibts eigentlich Pläne, dass AMD das Pfeifen behebt?
> 
> Selbst wenn die Karte nur 300€ kosten würde und doppelt so schnell wär wie ne TitanX, mit dem Gepfeife würde ich die Karte nicht kaufen...
> 
> ...



Mein Fury-Exemplar läuft Idle und Last flüsterleise. "Gepfeife" gibt es nicht, ein minimales Surren der Pumpe, ca. so laut, wie ein sehr langsam drehender Lüfter, ist nur aus unmittelbarer Nähe (10cm)zu hören. Aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse dringt gar kein Geräusch. Ich vermute, eine Redaktion hatte ein Montags- oder beschädigtes Exemplar.


----------



## onaccdesaster (28. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht von der 300er Serie bis Fury X!
Da wird der kleine Formfaktor der Fury X angepriesen aber zählt man den Klotz von WaKü dazu ist da rein Garnichts kleiner.
Stromverbrauch ist auch ziemlich heftig bei Spielen wie Anno 2070 und Risen 3 das die Karte alleine dann 329 Watt zieht.
Pumpenfiepen scheint bei manchen Modellen auch ziemlich störend zu sein.

In 4K scheint die Karte dann doch ganz brauchbar zu sein aber wenn man bedenkt das AMD eine 30%ige Steigerung mit einer 290X gegenüber einer 7970 erreichte für ca 550€ bei Release und mit der Fury X auch eine 30% Steigerung erreicht aber gleich mal 700€ abkassiert und gerademal mit der 980TI mithalten kann die aber weniger Strom braucht und mit Luftkühlung daherkommt hat AMD wieder nicht an Ihrem Problem gearbeitet nämlich der schrecklichen Effizienz!

AMD hat mit dieser GEN das Schlechteste abgeliefert was ich seit 15 Jahren als ATI/AMD-Fan mir unter die Augen gekommen ist!
Wenn ich mir heute eine Karte kaufen würde und mein Budget liegt bis ca 300€ wäre es eine 970 von Nvidia.

Ich hoffe auf nächstes Jahr mit Arctic Island und Pascal denn das hier ist eh nur "28nm Alteisen".


----------



## Drayygo (28. Juni 2015)

Gut das du dich nicht informiert hast aber trotzdem bashst..mal was von der Fury Nano gehört? Der effizientesten GPU der Welt? 175w TDP und "significantly more power than R9 290X" .. warte noch ein paar Tage, dann haste dein Effizienz-Wunderkind...


----------



## Berliner2011 (28. Juni 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Gut das du dich nicht informiert hast aber trotzdem bashst..mal was von der Fury Nano gehört? Der effizientesten GPU der Welt? 175w TDP und "significantly more power than R9 290X" .. warte noch ein paar Tage, dann haste dein Effizienz-Wunderkind...



Wenn die angekündigten Infos zur Nano genauso erlogen sind wie die hauseigenen Benchmarks und das enorme OC Potenzial von Fury X, dann mal Prost Mahlzeit.
Ich sag nur : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/1020x/2015/06/AMD_Benchmarks_1-pcgh.png
and so


----------



## Drayygo (28. Juni 2015)

Also erstens sind die Benchmarks nicht so abwegig, da die Tests soweit ich das nachempfinden kann, nicht mit den von AMD benutzten Konfigurationen von den reviewern gemacht wurden (ob AMDs Tests aussagekräftiger sind sei mal dahingestellt) und zweitens kann man sich nicht übers übertakten beschwerten solange man die voltage nicht ändern kann..also beide Punkte die du angesprochen hast hättest du mit ein paar Minuten gesunden Menschenverstandes nicht anbringen müssen


----------



## eXzession (28. Juni 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Also erstens sind die Benchmarks nicht so abwegig, da die Tests soweit ich das nachempfinden kann, nicht mit den von AMD benutzten Konfigurationen von den reviewern gemacht wurden (ob AMDs Tests aussagekräftiger sind sei mal dahingestellt) und zweitens kann man sich nicht übers übertakten beschwerten solange man die voltage nicht ändern kann..also beide Punkte die du angesprochen hast hättest du mit ein paar Minuten gesunden Menschenverstandes nicht anbringen müssen


Übertakten kann man (fast) vergessen, wenn man nur an die Hz-Zahl drankommt. Würde sagen max. 10% wären drin, aber das wäre dann schon Grenzwertig (bezeifel irgendwie dass das stabil läuft), wenn man nicht Zugriff auf die anderen Parameter hat. Ich sehe Benchmarks vom Hersteller generell etwas kritischer, da vertraue ich lieber anderen Quellen. Aber die Karte sieht erstmal interresant aus, mal sehen was draus wird. Kann gut sein das es davon auch in Zukunft (trotz AMDs Aussage) vernünftig  übertaktbare Varianten geben wird.


----------



## Algo (28. Juni 2015)

Keine Ahnung warum in den Kommentaren der Redakteure immer noch auf dem 'Pumpenfiepen' rum gehakt wird. AMD behauptet das sei mit den Retail-Karten behoben und sowohl einige Online-Tester (Computerbase hatte eine Referenz-Karte von AMD mit fiepen und eine Retail-Karte ohne Fiepen) als auch viele Käufer bestätigen das.


----------



## Illithide (28. Juni 2015)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Wenn die angekündigten Infos zur Nano genauso erlogen sind wie die hauseigenen Benchmarks und das enorme OC Potenzial von Fury X, dann mal Prost Mahlzeit.
> Ich sag nur : http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/1020x/2015/06/AMD_Benchmarks_1-pcgh.png
> and so



Die AMD-eigenen Benchmarks sind alles, aber nicht erlogen. Cherrypicking, natürlich, ja - aber inhaltlich völlig i.O. Und transparenter, als PCGH-Benchmarks sind sie allemal. Allein die sog. "Leistungsmessung" mit Risen3 und Anno hat ja zu Recht eine ordentliche Diskussion ausgelöst und nicht umsonst ist PCGH gezwungen, ihre Testsystematik jetzt komplett neu aufzustellen. 

Über Übertaktung wird erst zu reden sein, wenn die Karte zur Übertaktung freigegeben ist und die geeigneten Tools/Treiber zur Verfügung stehen. Bislang werden hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen um etwas zu bashen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2015)

PCGH-Benchmarks werden in Sonderartikeln komplett erklärt und sogar die nötigen Savegames zum Download angeboten. Z.B.
The Witcher 3 im Technik-Test: CPU und GPU-Benchmarks

Was ist daran intransparent?


----------



## ralle6649 (28. Juni 2015)

Hi
Kann mir einer sagen ob beim spielen mit einer 390X  8 GB mein jetziger  cpu zum flaschenhals wird unter Win10.

CPU Phenom x6


----------



## Abductee (28. Juni 2015)

Algo schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum in den Kommentaren der Redakteure immer noch auf dem 'Pumpenfiepen' rum gehakt wird. AMD behauptet das sei mit den Retail-Karten behoben und sowohl einige Online-Tester (Computerbase hatte eine Referenz-Karte von AMD mit fiepen und eine Retail-Karte ohne Fiepen) als auch viele Käufer bestätigen das.



Da ist gar nichts behoben, hier im Forum beklagen sich die Leute genau so über die Pumpe. (gekauft im normalen Einzelhandel)
Die Pumpe hat genau die gleiche starke Serienstreung wie die anderen Kompaktwaküs.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Juni 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> PCGH-Benchmarks werden in Sonderartikeln komplett erklärt und sogar die nötigen Savegames zum Download angeboten. Z.B.
> The Witcher 3 im Technik-Test: CPU und GPU-Benchmarks
> 
> Was just daran intransparent?



Ganz genau. Transparenter, als PCGH es handhabt, geht eigentlich gar nicht.

Siehe auch hier:

Spiele-Benchmarktest für CPUs und Grafikkarten: Battlefield 4, Watch Dogs, Skyrim und mehr - so testet PCGH


----------



## Ion (28. Juni 2015)

Atma schrieb:


> Eine Titan macht selbstverständlich auch ohne SLI Sinn.



Ich schließe mich da mal an und frage auch, welchen?
Die aktuelle Titan X wurde ja ihrer semi-professionellen Fähigkeit beschnitten und hat quasi nur noch das + an Vram als Vorteil.
Die Fury X müsste jetzt nur noch mit 8GB HBM daher kommen und wir hätten ein schönes Kopf an Kopf Rennen.


----------



## Spinal (28. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie ist der Grafikkartenmarkt etwas langweilig geworden. Seit Jahren keine Überraschung mehr. Die Fury X liegt ja ziemlich genau da, wo man sie vermutet hatte. Einzig die 4 GB Ram enttäuschen etwas, schließlich war VRAM in den letzten Jahren immer ein Vorteil bei AMD Karten, nun dreht sich der Spieß um.
Die "größte" Überraschung der letzten Jahre waren meiner Ansicht nach die GTX 970/980, da sie gemessen an den technischen Daten sehr schnell und gleichzeitig recht sparsam sind. Dazu kam der überraschend gute Preis der GTX 970.

Ich bin jetzt noch sehr auf die Fury nano gespannt 
Dort sind 4 GB vermutlich angemessen und dank des niedrigen Energieverbrauchs sollte eine leise Kühlung bei angemessener Leistung möglich sein. Nur der Preis könnte hoch ausfallen, schließlich sollte die Karte sich leistungstechnisch etwa im Bereich der 390(X) einordnen, mit den o.g. Vorteilen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## cesium137 (28. Juni 2015)

Illithide schrieb:


> Die AMD-eigenen Benchmarks sind alles, aber nicht erlogen. Cherrypicking, natürlich, ja - aber inhaltlich völlig i.O. Und transparenter, als PCGH-Benchmarks sind sie allemal.


Die AMD-eigenen Benchmarks sind geschöntes Marketinggeblubber
Leonidas von 3dcenter:


> _*Aber einen Artikel von Marketing-Benches vs. Realität darf ich zu AMD nicht bringen, da werd ich gelyncht*._





Illithide schrieb:


> Allein die sog. "Leistungsmessung" mit Risen3 und Anno hat ja zu Recht eine ordentliche Diskussion ausgelöst und nicht umsonst ist PCGH gezwungen, ihre Testsystematik jetzt komplett neu aufzustellen.


Alleine die sog. "Leistungsmessung" mit Heaven hat ja zu Recht eine ordentliche Diskussion ausgelöst und nicht umsonst ist THG gezwungen aufgrund der auffällig niedrigen Werte die Testmethodik komplett neu aufzustellen 
3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread - Seite 62
Dafür beschafft der Tester sich sogar eine neue Karte

Was schreibt die doch gerade bei AMD-Usern hochangesehene Seite ht4u dazu?


> _*Das AMD-Fanlager freut sich hier über Berichte mancher Magazine, welche eine Leistungsaufnahme unterhalb von GeForce GTX Titan X oder GTX 980 Ti sehen. Wie das aber in der Praxis funktionieren soll? Na, die Frage hat sich keiner der Fans wohl wirklich gestellt*_


AMD Radeon R9 Fury X schon ausverkauft - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Und ht4u gilt ja nun wirklich nicht als nvidia-lastig. Kurzer Kommentar zum Pumpengeräusch der gleichen Seite:


> _*Es fiept wie Sau *_


AMD Radeon R9 Fury X schon ausverkauft - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net

Das deine Karte flüsterleise ist liegt in der Natur "deiner" Sache
Vielleicht hast du auch einfach Glück gehabt - andere jedoch nicht. Ich verlinke dir aber gern einige Youtube Videos oder Pumpenthreads


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juni 2015)

cl55amg schrieb:


> *@ PCGH*
> 
> Könnten ihr eventuell einen Test durchführen der dieses Youtibe Video bestätigt oder widerlegt? (Nachladeruckler beim Fury wegen nur 4GB VRAM)
> Am besten mit einer 980ti im Vergleich...



Bitte sehr:
Radeon R9 Fury X im PCGH-Test: Die leiseste High-End-Grafikkarte seit fast einer Dekade - AMD Radeon R9 Fury X im Test: Benchmarks & Fazit

Da steht alles drin.



Ampre schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage warum hat AMD dann nicht ein weiteres Frontend eingebaut und dann nur auf 3500 Schader gesetzt? Da hätte man doch mehr Leistung herausbekommen. Irgend was klemmt noch an der Architektur und ich glaube nicht das es das Frontend ist.



Das geht nicht so einfach.



Illithide schrieb:


> Mein Fury-Exemplar läuft Idle und Last flüsterleise. "Gepfeife" gibt es nicht, ein minimales Surren der Pumpe, ca. so laut, wie ein sehr langsam drehender Lüfter, ist nur aus unmittelbarer Nähe (10cm)zu hören. Aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse dringt gar kein Geräusch. Ich vermute, eine Redaktion hatte ein Montags- oder beschädigtes Exemplar.


Eins? Allein wir hatten zwei und nahezu alle Tester bestätigen das Problem, genauso wie viele Foren-Einträge. Ich glaube nicht, dass _wir_ das eine Ausnahmeexemplar hatten, sondern eher du.


----------



## Berliner2011 (28. Juni 2015)

cesium137 schrieb:


> Die AMD-eigenen Benchmarks sind geschöntes Marketinggeblubber



Marketinggeblubber ist das eine, völlig falsche Zahlen das andere. Das sind gelogene Zahlen ! 

In the Witcher z.b werden + 10% angegeben, dabei sind es -10% ggü. 980ti. Daher 20% Aufschlag. 
Das in Kombination mit der Behauptung, die Karte sei durchweg schneller als 980ti, obwohl Sie langsamer ist, finde ich noch dreister. 
Dagegen sind die 500mb Slow Ram an der 970 schon fast lächerlich. 

btw. nein ich bin kein Fanboy, mir ist egal welche Karte in meinem Rechner steckt. 

Hier noch ein Videobenchmark. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clgSqNHjGp0


----------



## onaccdesaster (28. Juni 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Gut das du dich nicht informiert hast aber trotzdem bashst..mal was von der Fury Nano gehört? Der effizientesten GPU der Welt? 175w TDP und "significantly more power than R9 290X" .. warte noch ein paar Tage, dann haste dein Effizienz-Wunderkind...



Es heißt einfach Nano oder R9 Nano und nicht Fury Nano!

Die Nano wird bestimmt die effizienteste Karte von AMD sein aber bei der Fury X hatte AMD auch gesagt das sie 1,5 mal mehr Leistung pro Watt haben wird als eine 290X.
Bei der Nano sagt AMD 2X.

Dann das Marketing von AMD war eine Lüge denn bei Far Cry 4 sollte sie im Durchschnitt 54 fps haben und minimal 44 fps und die suche ich vergebens. Es sind im Durchschnitt 44 und minimal 33 also 10 fps übertrieben und gelogen!

Bin gespannt auf den Test der Fury die am 14.7 kommen soll dann werden wir sehen wie da die Werte sein werden!

Ich bin kein AMD-Basher sondern einfach nur enttäuscht was da AMD mit der 300er und Fury X abliefert. Während Nvidia sich stetig verbessert haut AMD einen neuen Speicher raus aber Nvidia bekommt das mit "altem Kram" hin und hat auch trotz der Ram-Lüge die effizienteste Karte in petto zum fairen Preis!
Ich hatte eine 9800pro, eine 1950, knapp 6 Jahre eine 4870 das alles ATI-Karten waren und jetzt werkelt seit 16 Monaten eine 280X im System das ein Rebrand der 7970 war aber ein guter!
Was bietet AMD jetzt?
Der Rebrand vom Rebrand mit saftig gestiegenen Preisen!

Ich bin bestimmt ein ATI/AMD-Fan aber blind bin ich nicht!


----------



## ralle6649 (28. Juni 2015)

kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen

Leute habt ihr kein bock mehr.


----------



## Rolk (28. Juni 2015)

ralle6649 schrieb:


> Hi
> Kann mir einer sagen ob beim spielen mit einer 390X  8 GB mein jetziger  cpu zum flaschenhals wird unter Win10.
> 
> CPU Phenom x6



Das kann man nur mit einem "kommt drauf an" beantworten.

Welches Spiel (eher CPU oder GPU lastig)? Welche Auflösung? Medium, high oder ultra Grafiksettings? usw.




Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Marketinggeblubber ist das eine, völlig falsche Zahlen das andere. Das sind gelogene Zahlen !
> 
> In the Witcher z.b werden + 10% angegeben, dabei sind es -10% ggü. 980ti. Daher 20% Aufschlag.
> Das in Kombination mit der Behauptung, die Karte sei durchweg schneller als 980ti, obwohl Sie langsamer ist, finde ich noch dreister.
> ...



Du hast doch überhaupt keinen Plan welche Testszenen mit welchen Grafiksettings gebencht wurden und dann willst du ein paar Abweichungen über den Betrug mit der GTX970 stellen? Lächerlich...


----------



## cesium137 (28. Juni 2015)

Fury X Benchmarks auf Anandtech
GPU 2015 Benchmarks - Compare Products on AnandTech
Auch hier liegt die Leistungsaufnahme der Fury X unter Load-Bedingungen (Crysis3) über der GTX 980Ti


----------



## onaccdesaster (28. Juni 2015)

ralle6649 schrieb:


> kann mir da keiner weiterhelfen
> 
> Leute habt ihr kein bock mehr.



Da du WIN 10 ansprichst und bestimmt damit auch DX12 meinst kann es durchaus sein das die 6 Kerne vom Phenom X6 dann bestimmt besser genutzt werden aber das heißt bei neuen DX12-Games.
Erste Tests zu DX12 zeigen da auch eine FX 8350 gut positioniert aber das dauert bestimmt noch 1 Jahr bis DX12 sich verbreitet.

Mir gefällt da nicht das DX12 an WIN 10 gebunden ist und WIN 10 wenn man kostenlos upgraded an die Hardware gebunden ist.
Wie das jetzt im Verbund mit einer 390X und dem Phenom heute aussieht weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Berliner2011 (28. Juni 2015)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das kann man nur mit einem "kommt drauf an" beantworten.
> 
> 
> Du hast doch überhaupt keinen Plan welche Testszenen mit welchen Grafiksettings gebencht wurden und dann willst du ein paar Abweichungen über den Betrug mit der GTX970 stellen? Lächerlich...



Dem Kunden wurde suggeriert die Karte sei durchschnittlich 10% schneller als das Konkurenzprodukt. 
Stimmt aber nicht, es ist genau anders herum


----------



## MfDoom (28. Juni 2015)

Illithide schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Sapphire-Fury in Betrieb genommen und es gibt da keinerlei "Pumpenfiepen". Aus einem offenen Workbench hört man aus unmittelbarer Nähe lediglich ein kaum wahrnehmbares Surren der Pumpe. Das ist zwar tatsächlich in eher unangenehmer, hoher Tonlage, ab ca. 1 bis 2 m Abstand aber unhörbar und auch in unmittelbarer Nähe, Ohr quasi direkt im Workbench, geht es im Säuseln der übrigen Lüfter unter. Aus dem geschlossenen Case meines Zweit-PCs ist die Sache völlig unhörbar.
> 
> Wenn es nicht eine erhebliche Serienstreuung geben sollte, kann man an das Thema des angeblichen " Pumpenfiepens" getrost einen Haken machen.



Würdest du denn mal nachsehen ob deine Pumpe schon gemoddet ist oder ob es eine andere ist? Meine ist wirklich leiser geworden, jetzt interessiert mich aber schon ob da noch mehr geht. Weiss nicht ob ich sie behalten soll oder umtauschen.


----------



## onaccdesaster (28. Juni 2015)

Ich denke aber auch das die Fury X auf jedenfall kein Fehlkauf für 4K ist denn da hält sie doch ganz gut mit einer 980TI mit und in manchen Spielen schlägt sie auch eine Titan X!
Wer das Geld dafür hat und auch den Monitor kann dann heute schon in 2160 zu ordentlichen Frames spielen.

Mir persönlich zu teuer obwohl ich auch an 4K interessiert bin aber ich war und bin ein "Oberklasse"-Spieler der Karten mit der Endung x70 und x80 hat 
Obwohl meine 280X ist jetzt keine Oberklasse mehr sondern seit den neuen Karten nur noch Mittelklasse aber mir reicht das bis Ende nächsten Jahres und dann denke ich werde ich besseres für mein Geld bekommen!


----------



## HardStyler3 (28. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Eins? Allein wir hatten zwei und nahezu alle Tester bestätigen das Problem, genauso wie viele Foren-Einträge. Ich glaube nicht, dass _wir_ das eine Ausnahmeexemplar hatten, sondern eher du.



Also im overclockers.uk forum haben schon ein paar leute fury x 2 davon haven jeweils 4 stück und ein paar andere 1-2  es gibt genau eine von über 15 karten die diesen fehler hat also wer ihn hat zurückschicken und eine neue holen.


----------



## Julian1303 (28. Juni 2015)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Dem Kunden wurde suggeriert die Karte sei durchschnittlich 10% schneller als das Konkurenzprodukt.
> Stimmt aber nicht, es ist genau anders herum


bitte einen link wo das steht?


----------



## blackout24 (28. Juni 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich da mal an und frage auch, welchen?
> Die aktuelle Titan X wurde ja ihrer semi-professionellen Fähigkeit beschnitten und hat quasi nur noch das + an Vram als Vorteil.
> Die Fury X müsste jetzt nur noch mit 8GB HBM daher kommen und wir hätten ein schönes Kopf an Kopf Rennen.



Wenn du damit auf die Double Precision Performance hinweisen willst ist es ein absoluter Mythos das man die für wissenschaftliche Berechnungen unumgänglich braucht. Für Neuronale Netze sind 8 Bit z. B. völlig ausreichend. Wichtig sind hier hier Speichergröße und Speicherbandbreite. Darum redet NVIDIA schon seit längerem bei jeder Titan Vorstellungen minutenlang über Deep Learning, weil die damit nunmal ein Haufen Kohle machen und es der Markt sein wird der in Zukunft am stärksten wächst. Stell dir Big Data wie die Ölfelder des Internets vor und die GPUs sind die Ölpumpen.  Die ganze Pascal Architektur ist quasi komplett auf Deep Learning und Neuronale Netze maßgeschneidert mit der Einführung von Mixed Precision, NVLink etc. AMD verschläft diesen Trend leider auch wieder, während NVIDIA All-In geht bei Zukunftsmärkten mit eigenen Bibliotheken wie cuDNN etc. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um eine kleine Nieschenanwendung. Deep Learning kann quasi überall angewandt werden von schlaueren semantischen Suchmaschine, über intelligente Segmentierung von Kunden, Bewertung von Kreditwürdigkeiten, Auftretten von Epidemien, Selbstfahrenenden Autos, Identifizierung von Krankheiten und Tumoren auf Medizinischen Fotos etc. etc.

Why are Eight Bits Enough for Deep Neural Networks? Â« Pete Warden's blog*** Pascal to feature mixed-precision mode, up to 32GB of RAM - The Tech Report[/URL]
cuDNN v2: Higher Performance for Deep Learning on GPUs | Parallel Forall
NVIDIA GTC: NVIDIA Bets Big On Deep Learning - Forbes


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2015)

Für die Gewichte gehen 8 Bit, aber die Berechnung der Aktivierungsfunktion und die Fehler-Rückkopplung brauchen wieder mehr. Die allgemeine Aussage 8Bit reichen stimmt also auch nicht so ganz(und steht so auch nicht im verlinkten Artikel).
Für mich persönlich klingt das auch nach einem klassischen Beispiele für eigentlich zu große Netze. Man ersetzt quasi ein "Qualitätsneuron" durch x "Billigneuronen". Letzteres ist natürlich eine valide Taktik aber eben nicht alles erschlagenen Weisheit. Und was ist wenn ich garkein ANN sondern z.B. DBSCAN/OPTICS nutzen will? Da dürfte Präzision wieder wichtig sein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. Juni 2015)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Die ganze Pascal Architektur ist quasi komplett auf Deep Learning und Neuronale Netze maßgeschneidert mit der Einführung von Mixed Precision, NVLink etc. AMD verschläft diesen Trend leider auch wieder, während NVIDIA All-In geht bei Zukunftsmärkten mit eigenen Bibliotheken wie cuDNN etc.


Also Mixed Precision kann schon die R9 285 aus dem letzten Jahr sowie andere Radeon-Modelle mit Tonga-IP (Fiji).



HardStyler3 schrieb:


> Also im overclockers.uk forum haben schon ein paar leute fury x 2 davon haven jeweils 4 stück und ein paar andere 1-2  es gibt genau eine von über 15 karten die diesen fehler hat also wer ihn hat zurückschicken und eine neue holen.



Also alle Berichte, von denen ich bisher gelesen habe und von denen ich mir relativ sicher sein kann, dass sie nicht von Mitarbeitern von Hardwareherstellern oder -verkäufern stammen, berichten etwas anderes.
Mal zwei Beispiel außer unseren eigenen zwei Karten:
3DCenter Forum - AMD/ATI - Radeon R9 Fury X: (P)Review-Thread - Seite 74
sowie:
AMD Radeon R9 Fury X schon ausverkauft - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net
(letzter Absatz)


----------



## blackout24 (30. Juni 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Also Mixed Precision kann schon die R9 285 aus dem letzten Jahr sowie andere Radeon-Modelle mit Tonga-IP (Fiji).



Das alleine macht es aber noch keine gute Karte für Deep Learning. Wichtig ist das Ökosystem drum herum mit den Deep Learning Frameworks und das dominiert NVIDIA komplett. Egal ob für professioneller Wissenschaftler oder für den Hobbydatascientist auf kaggle.com NVIDIA und die Titan X ist King. Selbst wenn es welche gibt die OpenCL implementieren das ist nie und nimmer so schnell wie cuDNN was auf Maxwellkarten maßgeschneidert ist. 40% schneller kann schon heißen das mehrere Tage eingespart werden beim trainieren eines großen Neuronalen Netzes. cuDNN kann sogar mehr als doppelt so schnell wie CUDA sein.
https://community.amd.com/thread/170336
https://timdettmers.wordpress.com/2014/08/14/which-gpu-for-deep-learning/


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juni 2015)

Du bist ja augenscheinlich gut informiert in Sachen Deep Learning.


----------



## ralle6649 (2. Juli 2015)

hi 
was würdet ihr nehmen ,die  8GB Sapphire Radeon R9 390X Tri-X  oder die nitro,von der Leistung her.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. Juli 2015)

Warum machst du eigentlich nicht endlich mal einen Beratungsthread?


----------



## ralle6649 (2. Juli 2015)

wer ich?
Ich bräuchte mal eine Anwort auf meine Frage.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2015)

Dann stell sie da wo sie hin gehört .


----------



## ralle6649 (5. Juli 2015)

hi 
Kannst du mir trotsdem einen rat geben bezüglich meiner frage?Oder auf die fury warten?


----------



## ralle6649 (5. Juli 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann stell sie da wo sie hin gehört .


hi
Kannst du mir trotzdem einen rat geben bezüglich meiner frage?Oder auf die fury warten?


----------



## Cook2211 (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn du Beratung suchst, dann mach einen Thread im Beratungsforum auf. Es ist einfach nervig, wenn jemand einen Kommentarthread zur Fury "missbraucht", um sich beraten zu lassen.


----------



## ralle6649 (13. August 2015)

hi habe jetzt die fury x geholt. fiepen habe ich keins aber schön warm


----------

